

Last day to apply for Startup School Europe - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-to-startup-school-europe

======
mhorne27
I recently attended the Startup School in New York (18th of June). It exceeded
my expectations in every way. I highly recommend this to everyone.

I thought the quality and breadth of the NY lineup was excellent. Each speaker
gave honest, entertaining, and insightful talks about their experiences
working with/founding startups.

~~~
virjog
I totally agree. As a college student, Startup School definitely opened up my
eyes, and it was amazing to hear from people who were in a similar position as
me.

I wrote up a blog post about "What I Learned at Startup School," if anyone
wants to check it out: [https://medium.com/@virjog/what-i-learned-at-startup-
school-...](https://medium.com/@virjog/what-i-learned-at-startup-
school-34c9ae9b0d82)

------
himynamesdom
I went to Startup School NYC a couple days ago. Well worth the trip all the
way from Ohio. What a great group of people to surround yourself with. If I
was in Europe I'd go again!

------
matthijs_
This looks cool, however, I can't find anything about the costs... Is this
free to attend (if you're invited)?

~~~
gkoberger
Yes, it is free.

------
jmcdowell
Some really interesting speakers, will any of the talks be put online
afterwards?

~~~
katm
Talks will be livestreamed and put online after the event.

------
thegeomaster
I applied earlier, and I was trying to get my school to cover my costs there,
but it turned out to be a dead end. Looks like I will have to turn my
invitation down (if I ever do receive one, that is). Bummer.

~~~
andruby
If you can travel by train and couchsurf, I think you can keep the costs down.

------
octagonal
Why London? Wouldn't it make more sense to have it organized in a mainland
city such as Berlin or Paris where many more Europeans can easily get to?

~~~
majc2
London has 5 airports; there is also the Eurostar. If people really want to
go, I'm sure they can find a way. Surely if thats too high a barrier it says
something about how serious they are about founding a startup?

~~~
huhtenberg
By the same logic they should be hosted it in Reykjavik.

~~~
funkyy
Check the map. Reykjavik is much, much further from Europe and flights there
cost fortune usually. Flights to UK are really cheap and frequent. Better
comparison would be "By the same logic they should be hosted in Dublin".

------
lhnz
After applying it told me to record my password. I had been given no password
so I do not really understand whether it worked or not.

~~~
Udo
I think that text is for the benefit of people who just registered a YC
account to go through registration - which is obviously not us.

------
Waevian
Would love to attend this, but not sure if I will make it to London.

------
andy_ppp
The form appears to submit to a blank page?

------
kidshenlong
Applied!

